# glass tanks in shed over winter



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

I currently have my girls in a glass tank in the shed and just wundered if the tank would be ok in the shed over winter? the shed isnt insoluated(sp?) but does have guinea pigs and rabbits in so they do generate some heat but my concern is the glass as I dont want it to crack, so just wundered if its ok over winter?
thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aquarium glass should be fine down to a pretty seriously low temperature. How cold does it get in your shed over winter? Have the gpigs and rabbits been fine out there before? In relation to the glass itself: if it's warm enough for your mice to be fine, the glass will be fine.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd put an empty cardboard packet such as a cereal or pringle box in ,stuffed with bedding.If the weather is exceptionally cold you can leave this warm cosy nest area uncleaned and the mice will be fine within.


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

guineas and buns have been outside for the last 10years now, got to -8 in there last winter, extra hay was given to the animals and socks on water bottles prevented any freezing water and no losses of any of the pets


----------

